# Extreme Schwankungen der WLAN-Geschwindigkeit



## Gouvi (7. Oktober 2018)

Hey 

ich habe folgendes sehr merkwürdiges Problem und weiß momentan nicht mehr was ich noch tun soll.

Ausgangslage:

DSL 100k von der Telekom an Fritzbox 7350
Wlan Verbindung über etwa 6 m und durch eine dünnere Wand über externen Stick mit Antennen.

Nun ist es so dass ich eigtl. nie Probleme hatte mit der Verbindung. Es kamen immer 90-94k an am Stick. Die Fritzbox läuft auch einwandfrei, hat gute Werte und keine Verbindungsabbrüche. Aber seit 1 Woche hatte ich jetzt bereits 3 verschiedene Tage an denen die Wlan-Übertragung dermaßen stark eingebrochen ist, dass teilweise nicht mal mehr 10k ankamen, obwohl rein gar nichts verändert wurde. Der Anschluss ist auch in Ordnung, denn direkt daneben mit WLAN oder per Kabel kommt die volle Bandbreite an. Aber die Leistung nimmt auf diesen 6 m dann dastisch ab. Stelle ich die Antennen 1 m auf den Boden Richtung Fritzbox habe ich schon statt z.B. 20k wieder immerhin 70k. Das merkwürdige ist halt dass dann am nächsten Tag wieder alles gut sein kann und ich wieder volle 94 k am ursprünglichen Platz bekomme. Es ist so als würde etwas unregelmäßig für Stunden mein WLAN extrem stören nur ich weiß nicht was. In der WG selbst sind zu dieser Zeit keine GEräte außer meinem PC im Wlan gewesen, den Rest kann ich nicht kontrollieren, da ich mitten in der Stadt wohne.


----------



## claster17 (7. Oktober 2018)

2,4GHz oder 5GHz? Bei ersterem braucht man sich in dicht bewohnten Gegenden nicht wundern.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht einen neuen Bluetooth Lautsprecher o.Ä. aufgestellt?


----------



## Gouvi (7. Oktober 2018)

Also in meiner Wohnung hat sich nichts geändert gerätetechnisch. Ich bekomme meinen Adapter leider (auch wenn er es unterstützt) nicht in den 5 Ghz Modus gezwungen, wohl weil das 5Ghz Netz bis zu meinem PC zu schwach wird. Habe ihn 5 GHz priorisieren lassen, aber er will immer ins 2,4 GHz und wenn ich 2,4 ganz ausstelle, findet er oft keine Verbindung.
Kann im Adapter folgendes einstellen:

802.11a - 802.11a/n - 802.11a/n/ac - 802.11ac - 802.11b - 802.11b/g - 802.11 b/g/n   . Im Router geht für das 5 GHz Netz entweder 802.11n/a oder 802.11 n/ac . Wirklich ne Verbindung bekomme ich aber nur in 5 GHz nicht zustande.

 Natürlich funken im 2,4 GHz Netz hier sehr viele verschiedenen Geräte. Aber das tun sie immer und ich konnte keine Realtion feststellen zwischen plötzlich extrem einbrechender Verbindungsrate und Verbindungen in der Nähe. Hatte das auch schon um 1 Uhr nachts, wenn das meiste nicht mehr aktiv war.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Oktober 2018)

Auf sechs Meter sollte 5GHz-WLAN aber noch kein Problem darstellen...
Stelle den Adapter mal auf 802.11ac. Wenn das nicht hilft, teile mal das WLAN in zwei Netze auf - also z.B. "Mein WLAN" und "Mein WLAN 5G". 

Sollte auch bei dir mit diesem Haken gehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Oktober 2018)

> DSL 100k von der Telekom an Fritzbox 7350


Kann es sein das du ein anderes modell hast?

Ist das Gerät gut belüftet?
Wie wird das signal empfangen per usb oder pcie oder onboard?


----------



## Gouvi (7. Oktober 2018)

@igameKudan: Danke für den Tip. Teste ich später mal aus 

@ASD ja sorry war ein Zahlendreher: 7530 natürlic. Gerät steht frei und gut belüftet auf nem tisch. Selbst hat das Gerät auch keine Probleme. Mein Wlan wird über USBstick mit antennen an nem längeren usb kabel hängend empfangen. Meist hat es auch absolut Keine Probleme aber dann plötzlich nen Halben Tag nen Einbruch von konstanten 94 auf 10-20 k z.b.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Oktober 2018)

> Keine Probleme aber dann plötzlich nen Halben Tag nen Einbruch von konstanten 94 auf 10-20 k z.b.



Wen du diesen drop hast dan kuk mal bei Wlan funkkanal ob da etwas komisch ist eventuell ist ein gerät vom nachbar oder der Funk von der Bundeswehr im prinzip alles was irgendwie elektromagnetische strahlung erzuegen kann.


----------



## claster17 (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab hier Funkkopfhörer, mit denen man 2,4GHz-WLAN vollständig lahmlegen kann.
In deinem Fall ist es ziemlich sicher einer der Nachbarn, wenn sich bei dir nichts verändert hat.


----------



## Gouvi (8. Oktober 2018)

Also ich habe jetzt mal den Tip, mit den unterschiedlichen namen für 5 und 2,4 befolgt. Zudem habe ich auch auf mal auf 802.11ac geswitcht im Stick. Aber nichts hilft. Er findet einfach nicht das 5 GHz Netz, egal was ich auch einstelle (Auto/AC/andere Modi).  Mein Handy findet am gleichen Platz sowohl 5 als auch 2,4 GHz Netz, auch wenn da das 5er ziemlich schwach ist. Keine Ahnung was da los ist, dass mein Stick das 5 GHz Netz nicht finden will. Habe diesen hier:   USB 3.0 WLAN AC1200 Dual Band Netzwerkadapter | sehr: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Edit: Auch wenn der Stick eigentlich 5 GHz können müsste. Ein Treiber Update hat nicht geholfen und es gibt trotz überwiegend guter Bewertungen dennoch nicht wenige die ebenfalls kein 5 GHz Netz finden können. Da werde ich ihn wohl mal reklamieren müssen. War auch nicht wirklich zufrieden mit dem Stick, die Antennen sind instabil, er kippt gerne um udn die Verbindung zum Sockel ist auch sehr wackelig und führt schonmal zu einem Disconnect. Habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge für ne vernünftige Wlan Lösung. Gut wäre halt wenn man ihn ebenfalls frei positionieren könnte.


----------



## iReckyy (8. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht wurden durch das Windows-Update am PC Treiber zerschossen?


----------

